# Cannibal Cuisine



## Lynne (Sep 12, 2008)

A cannibal was walking through the jungle and came upon a restaurant operated by a fellow cannibal. Feeling somewhat hungry, he sat down and looked over the menu... + Tourist: $5 + Broiled Missionary: $15.00 + Fried Explorer: $20.00 + Baked Democrat or Grilled Republican: $100.00 The cannibal called the waiter over and asked, "Why such a price difference for the politician?" The cook replied, "Have you ever tried to clean one? They're so full of crap, it takes all day!"


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 12, 2008)

Two cannibals are eating a clown. One cannibal says to the other, "Does this taste funny to you?"


----------



## Lynne (Sep 12, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> Two cannibals are eating a clown. One cannibal says to the other, "Does this taste funny to you?"


 Ha, ha, ha, ha.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 12, 2008)

What do cannibals make out of politicians?   
Bologna sandwiches.

Two cannibals were munching on a divorced woman-one says to the other, "Does this taste bitter to you?"

Why do cannibals prefer eating readers to writers?
Because writers cramp but readers digest.

When do cannibals leave the table?  
When everyone's eaten.

Did you hear about the cannibal who loved fast food?  
He ordered a pizza with everybody on it.

Two cannibals meet one day. The first cannibal says, "You know, I just can't seem to get a tender Missionary. I've baked them, I've roasted them, I've stewed them, I've barbecued them, I've tried every sort of marinade. I just can't seem to get them tender."
The second cannibal asks, "What kind of Missionary do you use?"
The other replied, "You know, the ones that hang out at that place at the bend of the river. They have those brown cloaks with a rope around the waist and they're sort of bald on top with a funny ring of hair on their heads."
"Ah, ha!" the second cannibal replies. "No wonder ... those are FRIARS!"


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 12, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2008)

jbrainard said:


> two cannibals are eating a clown. One cannibal says to the other, "does this taste funny to you?"



lol!


----------



## tahuti (Sep 12, 2008)

http://inventorspot.com/articles/cannibal_banquet_pushes_limits_d_6619

Would be interested to know how much is full course and how long is to prepare, Haloween is coming near.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 12, 2008)

:rofl:  You people are just tooooo funny!


----------

